# Euro Car Parts lol



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Just look at the price lol

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...xterior-cleaning/car-wax/?552990961&0&cc5_808


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just ordered 10
Bargain thanks for the link


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just ordered 10
> Bargain thanks for the link


Al lol


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

£67.99 ????????????


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If you wait a couple of days there's sure to be a 30% discount available! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Alan W said:


> If you wait a couple of days there's sure to be a 30% discount available! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


 I forgot about the code as price was too good and thought don't want to take the Mick :lol:


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Look on the bright side 
If you order 20 bottles you get £400+ discount with the code SALE30 :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I was looking at a new battery. £100 -30% = £70 went on eBay, same battery £45 delivered


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That would equate to £99.99 at GSF but don't forget their 50% off discount!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Should be a law against this **** !


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:

I'll look forward to next week's email, 'March Spring Clean - Chemical Guys 75% off'.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Bargain :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Shocking price


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just ordered 10
> Bargain thanks for the link


That'll be £679.90 please sir. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What?!?! Why?!?! 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It's to off set all the money they lost on the buckets :lol:


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Shocking. Some items, such as BSD with discount are a great buy but this is just ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Is this not something online retailers do as the item is out of stock. So rather than remove it from the website/for sale. They change the price to something ridiculous to prevent people buying it

EDIT: just noticed it is in stock so have no idea, maybe a typo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

enc said:


> Should be a law against this **** !


Why? If someone is dull enough to pay that more fool them


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

E.C.P are really starting to rip the [email protected] , all their prices on brake pads, disc's and other parts have gone up drastically in the last few months , even with their 30% discount , they are still way dearer the Carparts4less, which interestingly Eurocarparts own.
This 30% discount every day of the week is make people think they are getting a bargain when in reality they are not.
Even my local dealership is now cheaper for parts than E.C.P.
:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Same on ebay stupid prices on zaino and some chemical guys on there.Think the people selling them are delusional,22 for a bottle of z7 lmao


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

marco1980 said:


> E.C.P ..... , even with their 30% discount , they are still way dearer the Carparts4less............


Judging from my experience of Carparts4less, they need to be a lot cheaper than ECP - I'm not the only one who has ordered parts made by a high quality brand and had Carparts4less deliver their own cheapo own-brand equivalent instead of what was ordered. They then got snotty when I complained. Wouldn't buy a toilet roll from them!


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Look past the constant 30% discount codes and remember their price match.

Last week, the battery in my Focus ST died. AA confirmed it wasn't holding any charge and I politely declined their offer of replacing for £140...

I needed the battery same day, went on ECP website and even, with the 30% code, I baulked at the price. I did a search on Google and found the cheapest price for the Bosch S4 battery I wanted and called the Tunbridge Wells branch of ECP who happily price-matched. Good service, helpful staff and a good deal.

But to the original OP, I can't understand how Trading Standards don't stop all this over-inflating prices when simultaneously providing offers/discounts. Everyone seems to be at it, and it's very confusing to your average punter and scarily dangerous for those more vulnerable. WHSmith and Amazon are two of the worst culprits.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Same on ebay stupid prices on zaino and some chemical guys on there.Think the people selling them are delusional,22 for a bottle of z7 lmao


Problem is people fall for it and pay. I use ebay a lot and regularly see people bidding for items in auctions that can be bought a lot cheaper as a buy it now, quite often from the same seller. Last week I was in need of a router bit set, nothing flash as I only needed 1 bit but found for £13 I could get a set(loads on there all new). I then saw the set starting ar 99p so thought I'll watch it, never know I might have got it at that price!! Quite quickly the auction went above £13 it was available for on BIN and it ended at £39!!! 3 times what they could have bought it for!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Agreed Darlofan, it's not the sellers asking the money that's delusional - it's the buyers paying it!
No excuse on eBay or even google shopping when you can sort by price



ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Think the people selling them are delusional


It's like the people who sell jars of Devon air - if they're selling it and making money, good luck to them!


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Quote:
"It's like the people who sell jars of Devon air - if they're selling it and making money, good luck to them!"

Where can I get some and how much is it ? LOL
:thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

*ONLY *£80!

http://www.aethaer.com/aethaerjars

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...lthy-chinese-elite-for-80-a-jar-a6857461.html

:doublesho

_...also doing a 'Chinese New Year special' which includes 15 jars of fresh air for £888_

:lol:


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Forsh said:


> *ONLY *£80!
> 
> http://www.aethaer.com/aethaerjars
> 
> ...


Bargain:thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

What the heck??? That is surely taking the wee wee.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

How much is the wee wee?

I think you are taking the p**s!

Wee Man


----------

